# En el Mediterráneo



## Eva Maria

Quiero estar segura de haber traducido bien la preposición en esta frase al alemán:

Contexto:

"En el Mediterráneo, los mejores arroces...

- Auf dem Mittelmeer ?

Was meinst du?

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

"Auf dem Mittelmeer" significa literalmente en el Mar Mediterráneo. 

Podriás decir

"_Im Mittelmeerraum_, die besten arroces...."

Lo siento, no sé que son arroces.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Oooooh

Eva Maria:

arroz > arroces ????

qué tonta soy


----------



## dec-sev

starrynightrhone said:


> "Auf dem Mittelmeer" significa literalmente en el Mar Mediterráneo.
> 
> .


Wie wäre mit _*am* Meer_? Ist das möglich?


----------



## starrynightrhone

Das wäre auch möglich dec-sev, ja.

Aber mir gefällt "Der beste Reis im Mittelmeerraum"


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> "Auf dem Mittelmeer" significa literalmente en el Mar Mediterráneo.
> 
> Podriás decir
> 
> "_Im Mittelmeerraum_, die besten arroces...."
> 
> Lo siento, no sé que son arroces.


 
Oh, sí, no había pensado que se trataba sólo del mar!

Gracias por avisarme!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Oooooh
> 
> Eva Maria:
> 
> arroz > arroces ????
> 
> qué tonta soy


 
Es que es un plural irregular!!!

Arroces (Ok!)

Arrozes (Nein!)

EM


----------



## Aurin

Como en alemán "Reis" no tiene plural "arroces" puedes traducir o con Reis, Reissorten (clases de arroz) o Reisgerichte (platos de arroz).


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Como en alemán "Reis" no tiene plural "arroces" puedes traducir o con Reis, Reissorten (clases de arroz) o Reisgerichte (platos de arroz).


 

A,

Oh, danke!

Creo que pondré simplemente "Reis", como genérico de "arroz / arroces", para este texto pretendidamente poético.

Reissorten = Más bien clases de arroz (redondo, largo, integral, vaporizado,..)

Reisgerichte = Más bien para una Speisekarte

EM


----------

